# Req: How to design Web Registration form using PHP and MYSQL



## deepakg (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi,
Can someone please tell me 

*How to design Web Registration form using PHP and MYSQL for member registration.*

Thanks


----------



## Deep (Mar 2, 2005)

here you go...

Simple Membership System - *www.phpfreaks.com/tutorials/65/0.php

Advanced with Image upload option - *www.phpfreaks.com/tutorials/78/0.php

cheers
Deep


----------



## deepakg (Mar 2, 2005)

*How to upload MySQL Database to the webserver?*


----------



## Deep (Mar 2, 2005)

you need phpmyadmin or ssh acess to access mysql

and from there you can play around with mysql

Deep


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 2, 2005)

phpmy admin makes it easy


----------

